# Help With Budweiser Mirror - Is it rare ?



## LC (Jun 2, 2015)

I have had this mirror hanging in my garage for more years than I can remember . I believe it is from the early 1980s . I have tried to find the value of this mirror for a very long time and have never been able to come up with the information on it . Thought there may be a Bud enthusiast on here that might have some knowledge on Budweiser mirrors . I have always heard that this one , being the girl in yellow dress was a rare one . I have found them with green dresses , red dresses and so on , but not this one . Can anyone tell me if this mirror is a bit rare ? An estimate of value would be helpful as well , as I am thinking about selling it . Hmmmmmmmm , trying to load a picture of it and it keeps failing to load . Says look below at highlighted reason for not loading , no highlightes reason to look at . Will go ahead and post and see if I can get it to load in a reply post .


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2015)

Okay , figured out the problem , picture was too big . Finally got it down to below the KB limit for it to load . Someday I may wake up and realize what is going on around me ................ Anyway , here is a pic of it .


----------

